# Condições para um furacão atingir um território português



## fablept (24 Ago 2011 às 16:25)

Boas..

Pelo que vejo os furacões no oceano atlântico seguem quase sempre o mesmo caminho (ou vão em direcção ao México ou seguem paralelamente pela costa leste dos EUA), mas lá de vez em quando (raramente), um furacão "perde" o caminho e dirige-se para os Açores..

Que condições são necessárias para um furacão/tempestade tropical formada nas ilhas de Cabo Verde ter como destino um território português (Açores, Madeira, Continente)?


----------



## Knyght (24 Ago 2011 às 18:14)

Açores, descarta a Madeira e muito mais no infinito das probabilidades seria no território continental.


----------



## N_Fig (24 Ago 2011 às 18:30)

Knyght disse:


> Açores, descarta a Madeira e muito mais no infinito das probabilidades seria no território continental.



Furacões talvez não, mas tempestades tropicais é bem possível.


----------



## Knyght (24 Ago 2011 às 19:17)

Mais grave é que nem os Açores pela possibilidade, nem a Madeira pela forte orografia tem os sistemas de radar instalados.
Sendo que qualquer coisa mais gravosa entra em Portugal sempre do Atlântico para o Continente!


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2011 às 22:22)

fablept disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Pelo que vejo os furacões no oceano atlântico seguem quase sempre o mesmo caminho (ou vão em direcção ao México ou seguem paralelamente pela costa leste dos EUA), mas lá de vez em quando (raramente), um furacão "perde" o caminho e dirige-se para os Açores..
> 
> Que condições são necessárias para um furacão/tempestade tropical formada nas ilhas de Cabo Verde ter como destino um território português (Açores, Madeira, Continente)?



Em relação aos trajectos, no geral os ciclones tropicais circundam as altas pressões Açores-Bermuda.
Depois tens o problema da água quente, a posição dessas altas pressões até pode permitir um trajecto para os nossos lados, mas a água a maioria das vezes não é quente o suficiente. Podes até ter ocasionalmente ter água quente mas nunca é a grandes profundidades, que é o que permite manter ciclones muito fortes. 







Ou seja, historicamente há vários registos de ciclones tropicais em que vários factores excepcionais no momento H se juntaram, mas dificilmente conseguem ser ciclones muito intensos.

Já há um tópico com algumas coisas sobre o assunto:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-tropical/furacoes-em-portugal-1123.html





Knyght disse:


> descarta a Madeira


----------



## Knyght (24 Ago 2011 às 23:28)

Furacão ou tempestade tropical?


----------



## HotSpot (24 Ago 2011 às 23:36)

Knyght disse:


> Furacão ou tempestade tropical?



O "Vince" passou em largo da Madeira como furacão.

Este ano temos novamente "Vince"...pode ser um presságio.


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2011 às 23:58)

Knyght disse:


> Furacão ou tempestade tropical?



O VINCE de 2005 foi um furacão de categoria 1


----------



## RMira (25 Ago 2011 às 10:02)

Boas,

Já agora uma questão sobre este assunto: Tenho reparado (posso estar a ver mal) que as tempestades a partir de Setembro começam a "curvar" mais cedo para este em direcção à Europa. É mesmo assim? Se sim terá a ver com alguma alteração da circulação atmosférica nessa altura do ano?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (25 Ago 2011 às 11:18)

MSantos disse:


> O VINCE de 2005 foi um furacão de categoria 1



Obrigado pela informação


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2011 às 14:42)

mirones disse:


> Já agora uma questão sobre este assunto: Tenho reparado (posso estar a ver mal) que as tempestades a partir de Setembro começam a "curvar" mais cedo para este em direcção à Europa. É mesmo assim? Se sim terá a ver com alguma alteração da circulação atmosférica nessa altura do ano?



Dá uma olhadela neste esquema que fiz:

*(clicar para aumentar)*






*a)* Salta logo à vista o anticiclone, durante a temporada no Atlântico entre Junho e Agosto o anticiclone é muito forte. 







Mesmo que por vezes o ciclone enfraqueça e/ou se afaste da sua posição habitual permitindo a subida rápida para norte de sistemas de Cabo Verde, o ambiente por exemplo em Julho e Agosto nesta zona leste do Atlântico costuma ser hostil, geralmente há muito ar seco do Sahara. Tens agora até 2 exemplos, a DT#10 e o 98L, que ainda se vão safando ao indo para NW e estamos já em finais de Agosto, mas se tivessem uma trajectória mais para norte em Julho por exemplo é quase sempre uma sentença de morte. Claro que como em tudo, há sempre excepções.
Em Setembro e Outubro  esse ambiente vai melhorando naquela zona, mas aí entra em cena outro revés. Agora a ZCIT já está a descer, e as perturbações a partir de certa altura já não se conseguem soltar das proximidades do equador. É a razão porque a "sub-temporada" de Cabo verde acaba mais cedo que a temporada do Atlântico.

*b)* Pode não ser muito perceptível na imagem, mas as nossas águas vão aquecendo, são mais quentes em Setembro e partes de Outubro. 

*c)* Entra ainda em cena outro factor. Em finais de Setembro e Outubro começa já a entrar algum ar frio em altura, e esse ar frio melhora o gradiente vertical para convecção, ou seja, o gradiente entre a água mais quente nessa altura, compensando assim por uns graus as nossas águas que nunca são mesmo quentes. Nesta altura também pode haver certas interações, o Vince por exemplo teve uma génese complexa, da interação dos restos de uma depressão tropical que na altura passou despercebida com uma frente atlântica. Ou pode haver sistemas que evoluem para ciclones híbridos ou mesmo tropicais.


Olhando para estes 3 factores é fácil de perceber que a nossa janela de oportunidade é bastante reduzida, qualquer coisa entre finais de Setembro e finais de Outubro.

E portanto, não é por mero acaso que o Vince de 2005 foi entre 9 e 11 de Outubro, ou o ciclone tropical de 1842 recentemente "descoberto" que foi entre 8 e 11 de Outubro. Temos ainda a Tempestade Tropical Grace de 2010 que se formou nas nossas águas no início de Outubro de 2009.

E há ainda um outro caso, nunca falei dele porque estou à espera de mais evoluções. Há cerca de 2 anos eu em princípio descobri um furacão nos Açores que não está documentado oficialmente na climatologia, foi a propósito deste tópico. Na altura contactei com a NOAA. Esse sistema faz parte duma tese submetida no final do ano passado por um investigador na universidade de Miami relativamente à reanálise desses anos. Ainda não sei se o furacão vai mesmo ser oficialmente incluído na climatologia oficial, quando souber direi alguma coisa.

E essas pessoas com que na altura troquei informações pediram-me dados ou notícias antigas pois estavam a analisar dados que indicavam um ciclone tropical também não documentado terá atingido Portugal continental entre 16 a 17 de Outubro de 1944 ainda com alguma intensidade. Foi em plena 2ª guerra mundial e não há muitos registos. O sistema terá evoluído entre oeste dos Açores no dia 11, passando a norte do arquipélago e finalmente terá descido de latitude atingindo Portugal e/ou Espanha.  Registos de barcos indicam que o ciclone seria tropical, provavelmente como Tempestade Tropical. Um dia destes também devo receber mais informações sobre o estudo deste sistema.

Portanto este será mais um caso a ocorrer novamente em Outubro.
Digamos que se brincássemos às temporadas, a nossa temporada oficial seria  Outubro  Isto falando do continente e Madeira, ou de ciclones formados nas nossas águas, que os Açores como todos sabem tem um bom historial nesta matéria.


----------



## Knyght (25 Ago 2011 às 16:32)

Uma época má... Em Outubro já tivemos duas depressões fortes a passar pela Madeira e a deixar rasto de destruição.
Outra época tem sido fim de Janeiro e Outubro mas pelo que tenho visto são das tempestades formadas acima do Anticiclone que a frente vem forte pelo mesmo estar a Sul da Madeira.


----------



## RMira (25 Ago 2011 às 17:43)

Vince disse:


> Portanto este será mais um caso a ocorrer novamente em Outubro.
> Digamos que se brincássemos às temporadas, a nossa temporada oficial seria  Outubro  Isto falando do continente e Madeira, ou de ciclones formados nas nossas águas, que os Açores como todos sabem tem um bom historial nesta matéria.



Obrigado pela explicação Vince. Fiquei completamente esclarecido 

Venha lá então o final de Setembro


----------



## fablept (25 Ago 2011 às 17:46)

Obrigado pelas respostas, nada como ler uma boa discussão para aprender alguma coisa 

Uma boa ferramenta da NOAA com todos os trajectos de furacões e tempestades tropicais..
http://www.csc.noaa.gov/hurricanes/#


Todos furacões que passaram a <200 milhas da ilha Terceira..


----------

